# Light Cue Control ?



## cisgrig (Oct 31, 2013)

We use Multiplay for our sound cue control and I have been looking for something similar to use, espically with projectors, etc. I've found and downloaded V-Control but haven't even started to try to figure it out. For now, just want control of our projectors, they are always doing something stupid in the middle of a show and running them off a PC with just a video player is not a good plan. Anybody ever use V-Control (v-control.com) Thanks


----------



## dbaxter (Oct 31, 2013)

You could take a look at Cue Player (disclaimer: my software) that is PC based and controls projectors and sound cues. There is a description in the sticky section of Sound. Of course, if you're an Apple person, there's QLab.


----------



## cisgrig (Oct 31, 2013)

dbaxter said:


> You could take a look at Cue Player (disclaimer: my software) that is PC based and controls projectors and sound cues. There is a description in the sticky section of Sound. Of course, if you're an Apple person, there's QLab.


I will sure take a hard look, this V-control I think is far to complex for what we need. If I can't figure it out, how can I teach it? Thank you very much


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 2, 2013)

_Moved this discussion to the projection and show control forum. _

Sorry I don't know Vcontrol. You are right though, it looks rather complicated.

Qlab (for Apple computers only) is the one I see commonly used in schools and smaller theaters for both video and sound playback. The basic version is free and it's simple to learn, but the free version is pretty stripped down in what it can do. If you want to upgrade to a more powerful version it can get expensive ($200-$750) so another paid solution may be a better fit.


----------



## cisgrig (Nov 2, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> _Moved this discussion to the projection and show control forum. _
> 
> Sorry I don't know Vcontrol. You are right though, it looks rather complicated.
> 
> Qlab (for Apple computers only) is the one I see commonly used in schools and smaller theaters for both video and sound playback. The basic version is free and it's simple to learn, but the free version is pretty stripped down in what it can do. If you want to upgrade to a more powerful version it can get expensive ($200-$750) so another paid solution may be a better fit.


Thanks, rumor has it that we are to get the latest and greatest MacBook later this fall. Then a projector (any suggestions? need to throw the image 10-12ft. and vary the size of the beam from about 7' sq to 15x??)


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 2, 2013)

10-12 feet and 7-15' screen... that's easy. What competing sources of light are there in the room dark, lit with theater lighting, have a big window that the sun shine through? 

Projector Central has an amazing amount of information about projectors and their projector calculator is a really handy tool for helping to buy a projector.


----------



## cisgrig (Nov 2, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> 10-12 feet and 7-15' screen... that's easy. What competing sources of light are there in the room dark, lit with theater lighting, have a big window that the sun shine through?
> 
> Projector Central has an amazing amount of information about projectors and their projector calculator is a really handy tool for helping to buy a projector.



just dim theater lights during a show, we usually use this to emphasize something going on. How about throwing 30'm I assume there are practical limits to this, ie money.


----------



## cisgrig (Nov 2, 2013)

did some web searches, the $400 at Staples ain't gonna cut it, so we are in the 4 figures prices. Hold on to that old Phillips, we are gonna fix it up on the cheap. Thanks. Charlie


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 2, 2013)

The projector you need is really a combination of four simple factors: Throw distance, Size of screen, what max resolution you want, and how much ambient light it needs to cut through. If you really only need a 10' throw onto a 7-15' screen in a dark room, that $400 projector at Staples might actually be enough. That's not a difficult task at all.

A projector that has a 30' throw is not a big deal at all and can probably be found for a few thousand. Entry level, Professional projectors can easily handle 100' throws (although you may need to upgrade to a different lens).


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 3, 2013)

@cisgrig I take it, you are used to setting up in front of the stage, but are considering a permanent mount for the projector in the back instead? So the steps to take are to accurately measure the throw distance and the screen dimensions. From there I suggest you do some research on that other site and bring your results back to this thread for advice. 

Do you plan to do the installation yourself? (Is your desired mounting point somewhere you can safely install and easily get power?) Sometimes doing it yourself is easy, other times it's best to just call your local video company and have them do it. Need help finding someone in your area, ask here and we'll see of there are any recommendations. 

When you have a good handle on what you want, and if you are installing it yourself, post a message in this thread asking for price quotes to be sent to you privately.


----------

